# How to attach a Palmgren 250 Vise to my PM1022?



## Capt45 (Dec 21, 2018)

Is it possible to attach a Palmgren 250 to the carriage of my PM 1022 in order to do ome ight milling? And if yes, please explain the procedure..
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 21, 2018)

You can probably adapt it, but I don't think it would mate up directly. You would probably be better with a flat bottom attachment using the t-slots on the carriage.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 22, 2018)

I got a little 2”? Palmgren lathe milling adapter in a box of you name it shop tools that I got with my little used 
 10-22 lathe.  Took a bit of time to figure out what it was.  It just bolts to the back section of the cross slide. I’ve never used it because I also got a little griz. Mini mill thrown in with the lathe. At the time I thought that that tiny mill couldn’t do anything anywhere near what I would need. I was wrong about that. That stupid cheap little mill can do a heck of a lot more and better than I could have ever dreamed. Still planning on getting an up sized one though. I’ll probably sell of the little milling adapter unless I find another use for it.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 22, 2018)

I made an adapter that uses the center bolt of the QCTP. One thing I had to do was to machine the top of the Palmgren base to get a nice flat top on it.


----------



## rwm (Dec 22, 2018)

I drilled holes in each of the legs that lined up with my T slots. I believe I used 5 or 6 mm screws. Four of those into the slots keeps it very stable.
Robert


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 22, 2018)

rwm said:


> I drilled holes in each of the legs that lined up with my T slots. I believe I used 5 or 6 mm screws. Four of those into the slots keeps it very stable.
> Robert


Like to see a pic of the setup if you have one. Thanks for the info Robert.


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 23, 2018)

You have a pic of the adapter you made pdentrem? Sounds like that's what I might need to do.  Appreciate the info.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 23, 2018)

I will try to get you one Monday.
Pierre


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks Pierre.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 24, 2018)

As you can see, the adapter is a simple tube. It has a base that is slightly shorter than the height of the Palmgren base, a flair area to straddle the base legs and a reduced diameter tube to reach high enough to use the QCTP nut. The legs on the Palmgren is machined a flat surface for the adapter to sit on properly. Depending on the height of the top slide, some kind of spacer under the vice might be needed to raise the center point of the vice to the center line of the lathe, if so desired. On my lathe I have not the need to do so.
Pierre


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 24, 2018)

Well, Merry Christmas to me; just what I needed Pierre.  Thank you and a Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 24, 2018)

Here is an earlier topic with a base that clamps to the top swivel base of an Atlas lathe that I had prior.



https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...-lathe-how-to-mount-question.4766/#post-94641


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks again.  You obviously have or have access to a mill for making the jigs.  I have the PM 1022 and my imagination.  I'll make it work.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes for the adapter for the Atlas lathe, I did use a mill for the relief areas. I also used a surface grinder to flatten the upper and lower surfaces. The newer tube version is much easier to make and use!


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 25, 2018)

Did you mill the upper part of the Palmgren where the tube fits?


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 25, 2018)

No. I simply mounted the base in the 4 jaw.


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 25, 2018)

I didn't think of that; thanks again.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Capt45 (Jan 1, 2019)

Finally got the time to "manufacture" the post adapter.  I have the Palmgren 250 mounted on the top slide and I should be milling something this week.  Thanks to pdentrem for the idea and pics.


----------



## Thriller (Apr 5, 2020)

You don’t by chance still have the small milling attachment do you? 


ch2co said:


> I got a little 2”? Palmgren lathe milling adapter in a box of you name it shop tools that I got with my little used
> 10-22 lathe.  Took a bit of time to figure out what it was.  It just bolts to the back section of the cross slide. I’ve never used it because I also got a little griz. Mini mill thrown in with the lathe. At the time I thought that that tiny mill couldn’t do anything anywhere near what I would need. I was wrong about that. That stupid cheap little mill can do a heck of a lot more and better than I could have ever dreamed. Still planning on getting an up sized one though. I’ll probably sell of the little milling adapter unless I find another use for it.
> 
> View attachment 283061
> ...


----------



## Capt45 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah, still got it, but I'm going to get a PM30 mill cause the Palmgren is a tad smallish for some of the things I want to mill.


----------



## Thriller (Apr 5, 2020)

Capt45 said:


> Yeah, still got it, but I'm going to get a PM30 mill cause the Palmgren is a tad smallish for some of the things I want to mill.


Are you interested in selling it by chance? I sent you a private message


----------

